# Những lợi ích mà tổ yến sào mang lại cho mẹ bầu và thai nhi



## ShoptoyenNN (16/5/19)

- Có thể nói thiên chức cao quý mà thượng đế đã ban cho mỗi người phụ nữ trên thế giới là làm mẹ. Trong cuộc đời mỗi người phụ nữ, sẽ không có nhiều lần mang thai và sinh nở. Đặc biệt là khi nền kinh tế ngày càng phát triển như hiện nay thì ngày càng ít phụ nữ muốn có nhiều hơn 2 người con.

- Thời kỳ mang thai thường chỉ kéo dài khoảng 40 tuần, các mẹ đừng tiếc tiền mà không dám bồi bổ cho con mình và chăm sóc bản thân bằng _tổ yến_ nhé. Vì đâu có ai mang thai cả đời được, chỉ thêm một ít nhưng lại giúp thai nhi khỏe mạnh, thông minh và da dẻ mẹ bầu tươi trẻ hẳn ra và còn rất nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời khác. Hãy cùng Shop tổ yến NN tìm hiểu xem tại sao các mẹ nên dùng _tổ yến_ trong thời kỳ mang thai nhé!

*Những lợi ích mà tổ yến sào mang lại cho mẹ bầu và thai nhi*

* 1. Bổ sung chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết trong thai kì*

*



*​

Thành phần của _tổ yến_ có nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, hàm lượng chất đạm rất cao cùng với nhiều axit amin, các vitamin và chất khoáng cần thiết cho cơ thể.
Bồi bổ cơ thể, tăng cường thể lực, tăng sức đề kháng, tăng cường hoạt động của hệ tiêu hóa giúp ăn ngon hơn, hệ hô hấp, hệ thần kinh…
_Tổ yến_ phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi từ trẻ em đến người già, từ phụ nữ đến cánh mày râu, những người khỏe mạnh hay ốm đau….
Đặc biệt với mẹ bầu, _tổ yến_ cung cấp 18 axit amin và nhiều protein, với các chất khoáng như Mg, Sắt, Kẽm… là nguồn dinh dưỡng thiết yếu cho mẹ bầu và thai nhi.
* 2. Làm giảm một số triệu chứng của thai nghén*

Hầu hết phụ nữ đều mắc phải các triệu chứng thai nghén như chóng mặt, buồn nôn, mệt mỏi, ăn uống kém, ngủ kém. _Tổ yến_ sẽ giúp làm giảm các triệu chứng đó, kích thích ăn ngon, ngủ ngon hơn.
Axit amin, Tryptophan có trong _tổ yến_ giúp chống lại trầm cảm, làm tăng hưng phấn, giảm lo âu, căng thẳng, mệt mỏi cho bà bầu khi mang thai. Đồng thời thúc đẩy quá trình cơ thể hồi phục sau sinh cho người mẹ. Đây cũng là một tiền chất của serotonin và melatonin cần thiết cho sự tăng trưởng và phát triển tối ưu của trẻ và giúp cân bằng chất nitrogen cho mẹ bầu.
Các axit amin Glycine có trong _tổ yến sào_ làm giảm nguy cơ tiền sản giật- một căn bệnh vô cùng nguy hiểm ở mẹ bầu. Nguy cơ khuyết tật ống thần kinh ở thai nhi cũng được giảm đi, giúp trẻ phát triển thông minh hơn.





​*3. Tổ yến sào có tác dụng làm đẹp da*
-Chất Threonine trong _tổ yến sào_ hình thành nên elastin và collagen,giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa, duy trì cho bạn làn da tươi trẻ, hạn chế nám da, tàn nhang, đem lại vẻ đẹp thanh xuân còn mãi với chị em.
- _Tổ yến_ giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng, cải thiện hệ miễn dịch cho mẹ và bé, giúp “mẹ tròn con vuông”.
- Mẹ bầu được bổ sung_ tổ yến_ thường xuyên trong bữa ăn sẽ có sức đề kháng cao hơn những mẹ bầu khác. - Từ đó, giúp hạn chế các căn bệnh lây nhiễm, em bé sinh ra cũng sẽ khỏe mạnh, phát triển cả về trí não lẫn thể chất.
- Theo nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng, người mẹ khi mang thai được ăn yến thì em bé sinh ra sẽ khỏe mạnh, trắng hồng, không mắc các bệnh về hô hấp và tiêu hóa.
- Đặc biệt, _tổ yến_ có tác dụng tuyệt vời với những người bị ốm nghén trầm trọng, thai nhi kém phát triển, gầy yếu.
- Vì vậy, còn chờ gì nữa mà các mẹ còn không dùng _tổ yến_ thường xuyên để bồi bổ cơ thể, giúp mẹ khỏe, con khỏe.

*Vậy mẹ bầu nên dùng tổ yến như thế nào cho đúng?*
- Mẹ bầu cần bổ sung _tổ yến_ vào thực đơn từ sau tháng thứ 3 của thai kỳ
- Mẹ bầu nên ăn _tổ yến_ đều đặn, khoảng 3 lần mỗi tuần hoặc dùng đều đặn hàng ngày _tổ yến chưng_ sẵn của _Shop tổ yến NN_ với liều lượng là 1 hũ 70ml/ngày
- Với _tổ yến thô_ hoặc _tổ yến_ tinh chế thì các mẹ dùng tối đa 1 tổ/tuần. Vậy với 100gram _tổ yến thô_ hoặc tinh chế của _Shop tổ yến NN_, các mẹ có thể dùng trong khoảng 2.5 đến 03 tháng. Không đắc như các mẹ vẫn nghĩ cho một món ăn với giá trị dinh dưỡng tuyệt vời như vậy phải không?
- Ăn vào buổi sáng trước khi ăn sáng hoặc buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ 1 tiếng để cơ thể và em bé hấp thụ một cách hiệu quả nhất.
- Chế biến _tổ yến_ thành các món như: chưng yến với đường phèn, chưng yến mật ong, súp _yến sào_ với bồ câu non, _tổ yến sào_ hầm sữa, cháo _tổ yến_ gà xé phay, cơm gà xào _tổ yến_….
- Hãy lựa chọn _tổ yến_ 100% organic, không pha đường, tạp chất và không chất bảo quản hay hóa chất khác. Đừng lấy giá _tổ yến_ và uy tín thương hiệu ở các nơi ra so sánh để làm thước đo cho chất lượng vì có khi bạn sẽ bị những điều này đánh lừa đấy nhé. Hãy là một người tiêu dùng thông minh.






​*Nên mua tổ yến ở đâu?*
- _Tổ yến_ có thể nói là món ăn bổ dưỡng và rất nổi tiếng hàng nghìn năm nay. Cũng chính vì vậy mà công nghệ làm giả, làm hàng kém chất lượng ngày càng tinh vi hơn. Người tiêu dùng rất khó để nhận biết đâu mới là _tổ yến_ thật nguyên chất từ thiên nhiên. Việc pha trộn tạp chất, pha đường, hóa chất, chất bảo quản,… để làm tăng lợi nhuận sẽ làm mất đi giá trị dinh dưỡng vốn có của _tổ yến_. Nếu không may mua phải những loại này thì chỉ là tiền mất tật mang thôi chứ không bỗ dưỡng gì đâu nhé các mẹ.
- Nhưng các mẹ hãy yên tâm khi đến với_ Shop tổ yến NN_. Chúng tôi cam kết chỉ cung cấp _tổ yến_ thật nguyên chất từ thiên nhiên các loại. Đảm bảo 100% organic, không pha đường, không hóa chất, tạp chất hay chất bảo quản,…. Shop luôn làm hài lòng kể cả những khách hàng khó tính nhất. Hãy liên hệ để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn nhé.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (17/5/19)

hay lắm, để mình thử áp dụng


----------



## sanho_95 (20/7/19)

ShoptoyenNN nói:


> - Có thể nói thiên chức cao quý mà thượng đế đã ban cho mỗi người phụ nữ trên thế giới là làm mẹ. Trong cuộc đời mỗi người phụ nữ, sẽ không có nhiều lần mang thai và sinh nở. Đặc biệt là khi nền kinh tế ngày càng phát triển như hiện nay thì ngày càng ít phụ nữ muốn có nhiều hơn 2 người con.
> 
> - Thời kỳ mang thai thường chỉ kéo dài khoảng 40 tuần, các mẹ đừng tiếc tiền mà không dám bồi bổ cho con mình và chăm sóc bản thân bằng _tổ yến_ nhé. Vì đâu có ai mang thai cả đời được, chỉ thêm một ít nhưng lại giúp thai nhi khỏe mạnh, thông minh và da dẻ mẹ bầu tươi trẻ hẳn ra và còn rất nhiều lợi ích tuyệt vời khác. Hãy cùng Shop tổ yến NN tìm hiểu xem tại sao các mẹ nên dùng _tổ yến_ trong thời kỳ mang thai nhé!
> 
> ...


Tổ yến bổ sung nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho mẹ bầu. Ngoài ra, các mẹ bầu cần bổ sung thêm nhiều canxi nữa nhé.


----------

